# Can't use pkg_add with ipfw



## freestate (Aug 25, 2010)

I enabled my firewall and set it: 
	
	



```
firewall_type="client"
```
when i want to use pkg_add -r i get the following Error


```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/nspluginwrapper.tbz: Can't open data connection
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/nspluginwrapper.tbz' by URL
```

What do I have to change under ipfw to allow my system to use pkg_add command?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2010)

You probably need to set FTP_PASSIVE_MODE. See fetch(3) (which is what pkg_add uses).


----------

